# whats this lure/who makes it?



## mu1147 (Dec 14, 2010)

getting back into ice fishing and want to pick up more of my old favorite jig, but can't find it in any stores. Tried searching on the net, but can't remember the manufacturer. I will attach a photo, the jig looks like a wax worm and the hook is red.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

looks like a old style from Northland, Check out there "Creep" worm jig.
http://www.northlandtackle.com/Category ... 221&pc=231


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Northland does not make a creep worm that small, looks kinda like a JB lures brand


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

JB lures "lunar grub"


----------



## fewandfarbetween (Jan 17, 2011)

im not sure who makes the lure but after reading this post the outher day i was in the bait shop in the nw part of jamestown and from yoyur discription of the red hook and that paint style they carry the lures there for $1.69 each i perchased 4 today of different styles and tried them its the only hook setup i got the walleyes to het on today i understand why your so eagerlly looking for them


----------



## Whackin-N-Stackin (Jul 16, 2010)

Heres the website for the lunar grubs i think this is what you are talking about and if they are the pink ones is deadly on perch and wallys here in southwest minnesota and good luck fishing. http://www.jblures.com/products/product ... 3902e72062


----------



## MikeHonkQuackBang (Dec 7, 2011)

Used to have the the next sized one up... well many of them, and used to be my go to Walleye jig for tip ups and live minnow rigs. I found similar but not quite the exact one. Looks like you found the answer... but I had to respond since I see there was some spam bumping


----------



## 1 shot (Oct 24, 2007)

Its a penny probably made in 1989. Never heard of anyone catching anything one though.


----------

